# Girlfriend's Thyroid must be taken out?



## Robert59 (Jun 30, 2020)

Doctor office called and said this will have to be removed. I wonder if she will be able to eat or talk after the surgery ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

Please don't tell me the removal is a result of cancer...


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Please don't tell me the removal is a result of cancer...


We don't know for sure yet if cancer or not. She is 68 and have been having problems with ball like thing in her throat. Had a needle biopsy and came back as abnormal cells.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

Sigh... will be keeping the both of you in my thoughts and prayers, Robert.

Hugs

P.S. Can you do a follow-up when you find out more?


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sigh... will be keeping the both of you in my thoughts and prayers, Robert.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> P.S. Can you do a follow-up when you find out more?


Yes she has appointment July 9 for her doctor at ear, nose and throat office. Will this take place in a hospital?


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 30, 2020)

That's her thyroid you are talking about.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Yes she has appointment July 9 for her doctor at ear, nose and throat office. Will this take place in a hospital?


Hmmm... I wish I could answer that for you, however, I do know that we have a Dermatologist who works out of our hospital, so quite possibly the specialist your GF is seeing does the same. Either way I am happy to know your GF is slated for an appointment.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 30, 2020)

Her doctor did tell her she must see a heart doctor before having this done. She has a heart pacemaker also.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 2, 2020)

Today we been told this could be cancer or not by the doctor's office and also this is not her adam's apple but her thyroid. Does a person have more then one thyroid?


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Today we been told this could be cancer or not by the doctor's office and also this is not her adam's apple but her thyroid. Does a person have more then one thyroid?


No.  Just one.  It's shaped like a Butterfly & performs several functions:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Today we been told this could be cancer or not by the doctor's office and also this is not her adam's apple but her thyroid. Does a person have more then one thyroid?


Just one thyroid gland.

I have an aunt that had thyroid surgery 25 or more years ago, and all went well, same for my neighbour next door. Non-cancerous growths/nodules in both cases.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 2, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Today we been told this could be cancer or not by the doctor's office and also this is not her adam's apple but her thyroid. Does a person have more then one thyroid?


Robert59,

No, each person has one thyroid gland. It's a butterfly shape, with a right and left side. It controls your metabolism, heart rate, brain, digestion, just to name a few.

Is your girlfriend just waiting for complete biopsy results before they decide on surgery or not?

I had thyroid cancer years ago, they surgically removed one side of my thyroid and some lymph nodes which were malignant.

Then, each year after had to drink or swallow a radioactive iodine pill and have full body scans.

The cancer came back on the other side of my thyroid, and had to take more radioactive iodine and so full body scans for years after.

Since I was radioactive, no one could be near me until it completely left my body. Had a discount on my hospital bill, as such.
I had to collect my urine and bring it to the hospital so they could properly dispose of it.
I set off the hospital alarms a few times after they administered the radioactive pill. They had quite a protocol, men in suits standing there while I took it.

Let us know what your girlfriend finds out? I'm sure I can relate to the many symptoms she is going through.

I wish her the best, as she probably is in good hands as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2020)

So happy for your good health, Cindy!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So happy for your good health, Cindy!


Thank you, Aunt Marg!


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 2, 2020)

She got a complete biopsy and her next appointment is July 9 to see when she will have the surgery. Will she be able to eat after the surgery? How long does it take to heal?

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 3, 2020)

Good luck to your girlfriend. I hope everything goes well. My husband had to have his thyroid destroyed as it was overactive but they gave him radioactive pills to take for it and medication for the rest of his life.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 3, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Today we been told this could be cancer or not by the doctor's office and also this is not her adam's apple but her thyroid. Does a person have more then one thyroid?


NO.  One per customer.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 3, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> She got a complete biopsy and her next appointment is July 9 to see when she will have the surgery. Will she be able to eat after the surgery? How long does it take to heal?
> 
> Thank you all for the help.


Robert, back in the day, when I was an O.R. nurse, this was very delicate and unnerving surgery, but today we've come a long way.  If she has a malignancy, it will be more involved, if not, it will be relative easy.  It will depend on what the findings are and how radical this surgery is before one can even predict recovery time or ability to eat.  Try to relax and pray it will be a simpler procedure.  We'll all keep you guys in our prayers.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 9, 2020)

Cindy, I'm very happy you beat it.  
My mother had to have hers entirely removed around 1956 when I was a kid. They "thought" it was cancer, but it turned out not to be. She had a large ugly scar back in the day, and she hid it well with beautiful necklaces, some of which I still have. She got along very well without one, unless she forgot her daily thyroid medications as then she was in trouble, and very "loopy".  I miss her still as she died in 1983, unrelated to the thyroid issue. Good wishes for a good outcome Robert.  Medicine has come so very far since 1956.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Robert, 
I am very sorry to hear your girlfriend and you, need to go through all of this.  I hope it will go as well as possible.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 10, 2020)

She went too her doctor and he said one side of her thyroid is bad and other side is good. He going to remove the whole thing I would guest? He said he going to remove something else also? They want to put her in the hospital because of her all her medical problems like heart pacer and kidney damage in stage three, past heart attacks, etc.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> She went too her doctor and he said one side of her thyroid is bad and other side is good. He going to remove the whole thing I would guest? He said he going to remove something else also? They want to put her in the hospital because of her all her medical problems like heart pacer and kidney damage in stage three, past heart attacks, etc.


Haven't stopped thinking of you and your GF, Robert. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

It sounds like they will be watching all of her conditions carefully, 
while taking care of the thyroid one, Robert.

The tiny thyroid pill that she will take just once daily , after this is all accomplished,
is not  a difficult one.

They need to get her through these steps, now.

And you need to remember to take care of yourself too.  
Eat and have liquids, to maintain your own strength, and to be able to help out, after she gets back home.  The hospital is where she needs to be, during this procedure.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 10, 2020)

Robert after you asked about if she would be able to eat after her surgery I did some further reading. It sounds like she will have a very soft diet for "a while," so be prepared to give your Blender a workout. You can do it, and she'll love you more for your caring for her. Just ask if you need blender recipes. I'd love to help you.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 10, 2020)

She hates apple sauce and yogurt of any kind. Today her heart doctor said her heart is in excellent condition for surgery. Doctor wants surgery done before the end of the month.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Thinking of her and of you, Robert.

You will need a blender if you dont already have one.  Most any cooked or canned foods can be put into it, easily.  Sometimes you have to add a little liquid of some kind, to it, but it isn't hard at all.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 10, 2020)

Good news about the heart! Many times a hospital inpatient can have a consultation with their dietician about how to follow special diets, such as soft, when they go home, and still get foods a person will like and be nutritious for them. Perhaps your girlfriend can ask for that when she is admitted.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

Robert

Please accept my apologies if I missed your update on your girl friends operation, but I haven't stopped thinking about you ever since you started this thread.

How is she doing? Has she had the surgery yet?


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Robert
> 
> Please accept my apologies if I missed your update on your girl friends operation, but I haven't stopped thinking about you ever since you started this thread.
> 
> How is she doing? Has she had the surgery yet?


No surgery till Aug 17 and she worried about going into the hospital and getting the virus.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> No surgery till Aug 17 and she worried about going into the hospital and getting the virus.


Thank you for the update, Robert.

I can't say I blame her over her worrying. I'd have concerns, too. 

There's a whole lot of us here who are behind you, so try and calm your girl friends concerns, and in the meantime I will be thinking of you two.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 5, 2020)

@Robert59      So sad to hear what your girlfriend and yourself are having to go through.
I wish to the Heavens and Stars in the sky, that all comes out well, and positive.
Please take care of her and yourself, there's a lot of life out there, that you both need to explore, for many, many years to come, together.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> No surgery till Aug 17 and she worried about going into the hospital and getting the virus.


Robert, I sure hope she has changed her ways if she's finally afraid of getting the virus now. I responded to you in this thread ...#27
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/elderly-attitude-if-i-die-i-die.50770/page-2#post-1415012


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2020)

Girlfriend is now in surgery and so far doing good her nurse said. When I went to visit her before the surgery the hospitals checks my temp and everybody must wear a mask and found out when I left to go to my doctor appointment in another building I couldn't come back to see her because of the safety rules because of the virus.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2020)

I wonder what can she not eat after the surgery?


----------



## Autumn (Aug 17, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> That's her thyroid you are talking about.


I'm sure it has to be, because women don't have an Adam's apple.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm glad the surgery is over Robert and she is on the mend. 
There are many foods that can be blended. Also baby foods, drinks like Ensure, broths, etc


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I wonder what can she not eat after the surgery?


Working right now, but just wanted to chime in, Robert59.

They don't want her eating after surgery (and, as in my personal experience) because they have just operated in that area and her throat will feel very sore to swallow, it needs time to heal. 

Also, in my case, for months after I would abruptly wake up from sleeping feeling like I couldn't swallow. This was due to scar tissue. This may or may not happen to her. 

Best to her in her recovery.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2020)

She will hate not to be able to eat everything under the sun.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> She will hate not to be able to eat everything under the sun.


Yes, she may not like it, but it's for a relatively small amount of time....and most importantly, she has her _life....a small price to pay. _


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 17, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I'm sure it has to be, because women don't have an Adam's apple.


Yes we do.  Just not as pronounced as a man's.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2020)

What will happen if she doesn't take her Thyroid pill everyday? If she wouldn't take it for more then a week?


----------



## Pecos (Aug 17, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Good luck to your girlfriend. I hope everything goes well. My husband had to have his thyroid destroyed as it was overactive but they gave him radioactive pills to take for it and medication for the rest of his life.


My wife had to go through this same thing, and it was very hard on her, especially when it affected her eyes. She has fully recovered but it was tough for at least six months.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2020)

Doctor only took half of her Thyroid out the doctor said. What does this mean?


----------



## peppermint (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm on Thyroid Meds...


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2020)

She has some kind of drain and a bag for blood. Tube is in her neck.
She has a follow up appointment tomorrow. She kind of freaking out over tube and bag which I hope she doesn't pull the tube out.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2020)

Does she have Hashimoto's disease?

Sounds like somone I knew....she couldn't be around her young kids while taking the radioactive stuff.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2020)

No she doesn't have I know of.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Doctor only took half of her Thyroid out the doctor said. What does this mean?


Robert I would encourage you to write down your questions and concerns and maybe you and your girlfriend could address these issues with her surgeon or Endocrinologist. 

As far as removing only one side of her thyroid gland, the other was apparently not cancerous. 

In my case, they surgically removed half, as well, and lymph nodes and a few years later cancer came back on the other side, requiring I-131, Radioactive Iodine treatments to destroy it. 

As far as you asking what if she doesn't take her thyroid pills. It's not elective, it's not a choice, that is, if she wants to feel well.

She needs to follow her doctors advice, and really, why wouldn't she want to do that?


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2020)

We will found out if her Thyroid had cancer in one week the doctor said.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> She has some kind of drain and a bag for blood. Tube is in her neck.
> She has a follow up appointment tomorrow. She kind of freaking out over tube and bag which I hope she doesn't pull the tube out.


I hope she doesn't pull it out either.
Maybe they put the tracheal tube in because of some of her other issues, to ensure her airway is clear and she gets enough oxygen 

I saw a trach kit next to my hospital bed when I woke up from the anesthesia, but they didn't need to use it. Mind you I was young, only 19. 

They know what they are doing Robert, they have her best interest try to trust them and ask them questions,  it will make you feel assured.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm dealing with a person that doesn't use common since because of her bi-polar.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 17, 2020)

I have a bulge in my throat and had two stapling surgeries to try to bind it to the throat wall and both failed. So I have to be careful swallowing and avoid thick gooey things like heavy biscuits because they get lodged in my throat. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 21, 2020)

I had a cousin that would eat food that would get stuck in his throat and had to go the ER to have them take a long piers like thing to reach it down his throat to pull it out.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 21, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I had a cousin that would eat food that would get stuck in his throat and had to go the ER to have them take a long piers like thing to reach it down his throat to pull it out.


I had a friend who got a fishbone stuck in his throat. I got him to the emergency room at the Army Hospital on Okinawa where the Doctor swore that he could not see it. I told him that I could see it, whereon the Doctor handed me the forceps and told me to pull it out, which I did. 

LOL, Gary bought me several beers afterwards.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 21, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I had a friend who got a fishbone stuck in his throat. I got him to the emergency room at the Army Hospital on Okinawa where the Doctor swore that he could not see it. I told him that I could see it, whereon the Doctor handed me the forceps and told me to pull it out, which I did.
> 
> LOL, Gary bought me several beers afterwards.


My cousin problem was cause by drinking beer everyday for the last 30 years that cause his throat problems and he also had GERD.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2020)

Thinking of you, Robert.

This is a very rough process, for both her, and for you too.

Try to have her follow what the doctor says, as much as you are able to.
Also try to do small things to help sustain yourself, during this challenging time.  
Find a way for you to have some food and beverages.  Rest when you are able to.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thinking of you, Robert.
> 
> This is a very rough process, for both her, and for you too.
> 
> ...


Tomorrow we hope to find out if her thyroid had cancer or not. 

Now the problem she has now is her right foot hurts real bad. She said the pain was real bad last night.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 23, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Tomorrow we hope to find out if her thyroid had cancer or not.
> 
> Now the problem she has now is her right foot hurts real bad. She said the pain was real bad last night.


My wife and I are praying for the best outcome.
And waiting for the news is very tough.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> My wife and I are praying for the best outcome.
> And waiting for the news is very tough.


Thank you for the praying.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 24, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I'm dealing with a person that doesn't use common since because of her bi-polar.


I can relate to that. Wishing you both well.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 24, 2020)

Found out today doctor will tell her if cancer on her last doctor's appointment if it is cancer or not. It will be on 27 of this month.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Found out today doctor will tell her if cancer on her last doctor's appointment if it is cancer or not. It will be on 27 of this month.


They're sure dragging their feet, aren't they.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 24, 2020)

She had only half of her thyroid taken out. Wondering if she will still have to take the life time pill every month?


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 26, 2020)

Good News, My girlfriend Sharon has no cancer the doctor has said. We will find out more on her appointment tomorrow if she will have to take the life long pill?     

                                                                                                      Thank you all for the positive replys.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Good News, My girlfriend Sharon has no cancer the doctor has said. We will find out more on her appointment tomorrow if she will have to take the life long pill?
> 
> Thank you all for the positive replys.


Great news!

I am so happy for the both of you, Robert! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow!

Let's go for two-for-two!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2020)

That is excellent, Robert!  Hurray for that!


----------



## deesierra (Aug 27, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Good News, My girlfriend Sharon has no cancer the doctor has said. We will find out more on her appointment tomorrow if she will have to take the life long pill?
> 
> Thank you all for the positive replys.


What a relief!! Everyone dreads hearing that "C" word. Wishing you both well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

Any updates on the life-long pill quandary, Robert?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello, Robert.

Any updates to share?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi, Robert

We're now eleven days after the fact, any updates for those of us who have followed and supported you through this?


----------

